# Dual Citizen US-Algerian Visa/Taxes



## InternationalGuy

I bet my questions will be challenging, but if the experts in this forum are not able to assist : ) I know no one would.
I immigrated decades ago to the US from Algiers, Algeria. I was recently found eligible to Social Security Disability benefits. I am in my 40's, and would like to apply for a Carte de Sejour Visiteur. Based on my search online, there might be a perk to applying as an Algerian rather than American. It appears the former option would allow me to apply for Certificat de Residence de 10 ans after 3 continuous years and this is without the requirement to be married etc. I believe that other nationalities, other than EU, are required to renew annual cards for at least 5 years in order to be eligible for the 10 years resident card. Now this is the hard stuff:

1- Would the French Embassy object to issuing a Long Term Visa Visiteur on my Algerian passport? I attached a visa application form, question 7 asks for Current and birth Nationality. I know to the US government I am exclusively an American citizen. I wonder if I could enter Algerian to both and how would the French authorities treat it. Question 20 would normally apply for Green Card holders that need to prove their legal status in the US. Would I just input my US passport information? 



https://france-visas.gouv.fr/documents/66002/47558281/cerfa_14571-05+LONG+SEJOUR.pdf/331b1a0c-50f6-dced-f31c-9949f16e6184



2-If the French authorities approve the Algerian citizenship, am I to expect problems when I file taxes with the French Fisc. My only income is my disability benefits and I understand the two countries have an agreement the US would be the exclusive taxing authority. Would selecting Algerian be a problem? I looked on the Declaration des Revenus and I am not finding inquiries about nationality or nature of the benefits, however I am sure copies of Carte de Sejour and passport would be needed, at least for the first declaration. 

https://www.impots.gouv.fr/sites/default/files/formulaires/2042/2022/2042_3926.pdf 

Your experience and options would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

To be perfectly honest about it, taxation and immigration are two completely separate areas of concern and there are plenty of folks receiving US Social Security benefits here in France who have no problems with the tax side of things, US citizen or no. For the French taxes, you would declare the US benefits on both the form 2042 (the main tax form) and as foreign-sourced income on a form 2047.

As a US citizen, you will always file a US tax return and pay your taxes on US SS benefits to the US. You are then granted a tax credit at French tax rates on your US sourced SS benefits. (I am assuming here that US SS disability benefits are treated the same as retirement benefits - something you should check on.) But there is nothing on the French tax declarations that asks for your nationality.

In response to your Q1, I would put Algerian/US for question 7 and thus question 20 become n/a since you are currently living in one of your two countries of nationality. As far as getting a visa is concerned, they're going to go for the "easiest" option in the case where you have dual nationality - which in your case is clearly your Algerian nationality.


----------



## InternationalGuy

Bevdeforges said:


> To be perfectly honest about it, taxation and immigration are two completely separate areas of concern and there are plenty of folks receiving US Social Security benefits here in France who have no problems with the tax side of things, US citizen or no. For the French taxes, you would declare the US benefits on both the form 2042 (the main tax form) and as foreign-sourced income on a form 2047.
> 
> As a US citizen, you will always file a US tax return and pay your taxes on US SS benefits to the US. You are then granted a tax credit at French tax rates on your US sourced SS benefits. (I am assuming here that US SS disability benefits are treated the same as retirement benefits - something you should check on.) But there is nothing on the French tax declarations that asks for your nationality.
> 
> In response to your Q1, I would put Algerian/US for question 7 and thus question 20 become n/a since you are currently living in one of your two countries of nationality. As far as getting a visa is concerned, they're going to go for the "easiest" option in the case where you have dual nationality - which in your case is clearly your Algerian nationality.


Thank you for your detailed reply, what you said about the taxes makes sense. It is similar to the IRS which allows and takes payments from virtually anyone, but collecting benefits is another story. I just found out the process to get numero fiscal is fairly easy, it maybe practical to have it ready prior to filing french taxes for the first time. I couldn't figure out what is the difference between "num fiscal" and "FIP" and if both are needed for particulier.

Also concerning the fiscal year, if my income structure is simply based on disability benefits ( will wait to draw on my IRA and ROTH accounts until after age 59) would the declaration period cover 01/01 to 31/12, or during the first year the date of entry is what triggers the taxable year. Algerians are not eligible for VLS/TS, in fact I would have to apply for the Carte within 2 months.

Concerning the dual citizenship situation, you sound confident they would consider being Algerian the "easiest" option when the US passport ranking is in the top 6! but I see where you were coming from, I should try it.


----------



## tardigrade

Where would you be applying for this visa? US of A, Algeria, France? 

It might be better from Algeria.


----------



## InternationalGuy

tardigrade said:


> Where would you be applying for this visa? US of A, Algeria, France?
> 
> It might be better from Algeria.


Applying from the US. Trying it from Algeria would be a hustle and the French may even ask the reason I wouldn't have applied from my local consulate. My Algeria passport was renewed at the ALG consulate in US and all my financial statements would be US based. The french can be bureaucratic : ) if it was a sure thing I would try it from Algiers.


----------



## Bevdeforges

InternationalGuy said:


> would the declaration period cover 01/01 to 31/12, or during the first year the date of entry is what triggers the taxable year.


For France, the tax year is always the calendar year. In the first year you are in France you file indicating a "change of address" as of the date you arrived and so in that first year you only declare for the period from your arrival date until December 31st.


----------

